# Aaron Cook Signs up for US Open!!!!



## Gorilla (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking forward to watching Mr Cook fight.


CALL TO STEVEN LOPEZ!!!! 


 MR COOK IS COMING TO TEXAS IT WIIL BE A SHAME FOR YOU NOT TO FIGHT HIM!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2011)

I understand that Mr. Lopez is not fighting at the US Open, even though it is in his backyard.


----------



## mango.man (Jan 27, 2011)

Just goes to show that Lopez is *terrified* of Cook and the likely embarassment of getting "Cooked" in front of all his friends and family.


----------



## msmitht (Jan 27, 2011)

What weight class will he be fighting in? Just wondering if i should keep my featherweight home...lol.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 27, 2011)

wait for it.... Wait for it..... Any second now..... Waaaiiiittt...


----------



## puunui (Jan 27, 2011)

mango.man said:


> Just goes to show that Lopez is *terrified* of Cook and the likely embarassment of getting "Cooked" in front of all his friends and family.




I don't think so. I could be wrong, but I don't think he has fought at a US Open in years. I want to say that at this point, he has nothing to prove and only fights at World Championships and the Olympics. I think he fought at that tournament where he got knocked out because there was prize money involved.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there prize money at the US open? If so, is it much?


----------



## ATC (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh man! Now I wish we were going. Would be great to see him compete.


----------



## puunui (Jan 28, 2011)

ralphmcpherson said:


> Is there prize money at the US open?



no.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Jan 28, 2011)

puunui said:


> no.


Are there many tkd tournaments with prizemoney now that its popularity is growing? Also, would aaron cook have sponsors or something to pay his airfares and accomodation for something like this or would he pay for it himself?


----------



## mango.man (Jan 28, 2011)

I am reasonably certain that Great Britain's NGB will pay his way.

The only tourney I know that pays cash and prizes is GM Young In Cheon's Team Fightoff each year as part of his Intl TKD Festival (http://www.tkdfest.com).  Not to say that there aren't others, I am just not aware of them what with my sheltered life and all.


----------



## andyjeffries (Jan 28, 2011)

ralphmcpherson said:


> Are there many tkd tournaments with prizemoney now that its popularity is growing? Also, would aaron cook have sponsors or something to pay his airfares and accomodation for something like this or would he pay for it himself?



My knowledge on this may not be 100% accurate (and I'm sure someone will pipe up with minor corrections if that's the case), but in the meantime in general terms it's better than nothing. 

The athletes in the UK do get some funding.  This seems to mainly come from "UK Sport" which gets its funds from the UK National Lottery and the government.  This money pays for (AFAIK) a living expense/wage/stipend, travel and accommodation expenses.  

The elite UK athletes now train full time at the National Taekwondo Performance Centre in Manchester.

They are however looking for sponsors.


----------



## andyjeffries (Jan 28, 2011)

mango.man said:


> I am reasonably certain that Great Britain's NGB will pay his way.



The NGB is the British Taekwondo Control Board.  As I posted, I'm fairly sure they do from what I've read.  It certainly didn't always used to be that way though...


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 28, 2011)

ralphmcpherson said:


> Is there prize money at the US open? If so, is it much?


I'll chip in $5.00 bucks towards prize money if Lopez fights Cook.   Of course it will be hard for Lopez to kick with Texkwondo swinging from his nuts as usual.


----------



## andyjeffries (Jan 28, 2011)

miguksaram said:


> I'll chip in $5.00 bucks towards prize money if Lopez fights Cook.



Me too 

Think we can organise a whip round and see if we can get Lopez in the ring?  Just to see my boy whip yours ;-)


----------



## msmitht (Jan 28, 2011)

Arron cook.......
you are awesome!


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 28, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> Me too
> 
> Think we can organise a whip round and see if we can get Lopez in the ring? Just to see my boy whip yours ;-)


I'm going to side with my English blood on this one and side with Team Cook.


----------



## andyjeffries (Jan 28, 2011)

miguksaram said:


> I'm going to side with my English blood on this one and side with Team Cook.



From your forum name I didn't realise you had it in you!

OK, I think it's me, you and Tez (I'm assuming) betting against most of the board then ;-)


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 28, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> From your forum name I didn't realise you had it in you!
> 
> OK, I think it's me, you and Tez (I'm assuming) betting against most of the board then ;-)


I'm English, Irish & German...I'm always at war with myself...Or if I wanted to politically correct on my heritage I'm Euro-slut-American.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 28, 2011)

miguksaram said:


> I'll chip in $5.00 bucks towards prize money if Lopez fights Cook.  Of course it will be hard for Lopez to kick with Texkwondo swinging from his nuts as usual.


 
You didnt wait for it....

I said... WAIT for it, wait.... here is comes.... any second now..... :rofl:


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 28, 2011)

d1jinx said:


> You didnt wait for it....
> 
> I said... WAIT for it, wait.... here is comes.... any second now..... :rofl:


I got tired of waiting...so I thought I would up the ante to get the response we are all waiting for....Then again, I think I should have waited until after the school lunch break when he gets his chance to be on the computer.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 28, 2011)

True its only 12:30 in Texas right now.... But i thought the SMART phone was set up with _Alerts_ for any hit of _Lopez_ on the web.....


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 28, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> From your forum name I didn't realise you had it in you!
> 
> OK, I think it's me, you and Tez (I'm assuming) betting against most of the board then ;-)


 

 Count me in! someone give Sukerkin a shout lol! FieldDiscipline should be around somewhere too. :ultracool


----------



## Gorilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Steven Lopez must be supporting the call for a boycott by Halapino!!!!!!!

Never thought that I would see him support Denise!!!!LOL

Aaron Cook is coming all the way from England and you can't bother to bring your gear from Houston and get in the Ring!!!!!

The US Open is in your back yard!!!! WOW!!!!! REALLY!!!!!COME ON STEVEN FIGHT!!!!!!

STEVEN!!!!! TJ Curry put you to the test!!!!  What do you think that Aaron Cook is going to do!!!!!

I will LMAO if you are at the US OPEN trying to sell some Witch Doctor Product again!!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla (Jan 28, 2011)

18-32 Male Black Dan 1st / Poom 1st / Black Dan 9th 74.1 - 80.0 lbs (UNDER 80 KG)	 10	 ADJETEY, DAVID KONEY	 PENDING	 USA	 Utah
BERGERON, MARC-ANDRÉ	 PENDING	 Canada	 Quebec
CHERNOUBI, ISSAM	 PENDING	 Morocco	 Morocco
*COOK, AARON	 PENDING	 UK	*
ENNADIRI, AYYOUB	 PENDING	 Netherlands	 -
FORD, LUKE G.	 CONFIRMED	 USA	 Florida
MCDONALD, LANCE GORDON	 PENDING	 USA	 Texas
MOLLET, TOMMY	 PENDING	 Netherlands	 N/A
NA, ANIL KUMAR SR.	 PENDING	 India	 HARYANA
RICHARDS, RUEBYN	 PENDING	 UK	 GB

Double checked still no Steven Lopez!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Jan 28, 2011)

"Lopez??  You in there Lopez?"

[yt]HYeZOSz898k[/yt]


----------



## hal-apino (Jan 31, 2011)

puunui said:


> I don't think so. I could be wrong, but I don't think he has fought at a US Open in years. I want to say that at this point, he has nothing to prove and only fights at World Championships and the Olympics. I think he fought at that tournament where he got knocked out because there was prize money involved.


 
I hear he is not fighting at worlds


----------



## hal-apino (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Steven Lopez must be supporting the call for a boycott by Halapino!!!!!!!
> 
> Never thought that I would see him support Denise!!!!LOL
> 
> ...


 
Hahahaa!  The numbers are 486 this morning with 17 days left to register!  Oregon State is only 80 under the US Open!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 31, 2011)

hal-apino said:


> Hahahaa! The numbers are 486 this morning with 17 days left to register! Oregon State is only 80 under the US Open!


 
Did a local tournament a couple of weeks ago and it had 350, what is going on? Maybe everyone is waiting till the last minute.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 31, 2011)

hal-apino said:


> Hahahaa! The numbers are 486 this morning with 17 days left to register! Oregon State is only 80 under the US Open!


 
But correct me if I am wrong but 125 or so are for sport poomsae so really they only have around 350 to spar with 10 age groups and 16 wieght classes, now that is both men and women so about an average of 3-7 in each catagory. WOW not looking good right now, also they have no-one in some wieght classes.


----------



## StudentCarl (Jan 31, 2011)

That got me curious, so I looked at the registrations as of 1015 EST 1/31:
5 groups with only 1 competitor
6 groups with only 2
6 groups with only 3
6 groups with only 4


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 31, 2011)

So twenty three groups that will recieve a medal no-matter what simply because they do not have enough people and five that can walk around saying I am th US Open Gold medalist without even one match. That is a dam shame.


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 31, 2011)

hal-apino said:


> Hahahaa!  The numbers are 486 this morning with 17 days left to register!  Oregon State is only 80 under the US Open!


Well anything can happen.  We just had our AKA Grands this weekend and our numbers were at 430 on Friday, however, our final online registration was at 722.  This number doesn't reflect the "at door" registrations.  So US Open might still be able to pull the numbers up...granted not as high as they have done in the past, but still.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 31, 2011)

Why come there was never 1 or 2 competitors in MY division when I fought????  I want to say I am a US Open Champion!!!!

And also.... I can not believe that this thread has gone through the weekend without and nut-sa-wing-innnn....


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 31, 2011)

d1jinx said:


> Why come there was never 1 or 2 competitors in MY division when I fought????  I want to say I am a US Open Champion!!!!
> 
> And also.... I can not believe that this thread has gone through the weekend without and nut-sa-wing-innnn....


He must have me on ignore mode.  Oh well.


----------



## Gorilla (Jan 31, 2011)

puunui said:


> I don't think so. I could be wrong, but I don't think he has fought at a US Open in years. I want to say that at this point, he has nothing to prove and only fights at World Championships and the Olympics. I think he fought at that tournament where he got knocked out because there was prize money involved.




Steven Lopez has not fought at the US Open in years.  Probably the mid 1990's!!!!

He should have been fighting in the US Open every year! IMHO

Steven Lopez has plenty to prove!!!! Aaron Cook KO'd him in Mexico!

Aaron Cook will be at the US Open!!!  Steven Lopez prove that it was a fluke!!!!

Fight at the US Open!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla (Jan 31, 2011)

WTF WORLD RANKING (FEBRUARY 1, 2011)
MEN'S UNDER 80KG

*1 AARON COOK GREAT BRITAIN M-80 21.96 73.17 95.13*
2 SEBASTIEN MICHAUD CANADA M-80 26.90 58.50 85.40
3 MAURO SARMIENTO ITALY M-80 47.01 32.34 79.35
4 NICOLAS  GARCIA HEMME SPAIN M-80 32.40 45.00 77.40
5 MASOUD HAJIZAVAREH IRAN M-80 1.80 75.00 76.80
6 NABIL HASSAN TALAL JORDAN M-80 0.00 45.00 10.00 55.00
*7 STEVEN LOPEZ USA M-80 53.00 0.00 53.00*
8 ABDELRAHMAN OSAMA TAWFIK EGYPT M-80 5.00 37.47 42.47
9 ISSAM CHERNOUBI MOROCCO M-80 0.00 40.20 40.20
10 JOSE LUIS RAMIREZ MONROY MEXICO M-80 11.34 26.94 38.28


World Ranking Points are another reason that Steven Lopez should fight at the US Open.  His failure to fight in any tournament in 2010 earned him 00 points.  He has dropped from #1 in the World to #7.  World ranking points will be used for seeding at the 2012 Olympic Games.  Steven has put himself behind the 8 ball and will not get the best possible draw in 2012.  Meanwhile Aaron Cook fights often and accumulates points he will have a big advantage in 2012.  If Lopez chooses not to fight in the US Open like he did last year he has given up potentially 40 World Ranking Points.  That is the difference between #2 and #7.

Steven's failure to fight is going to cost him!!! Not very smart Steven Lopez!!!!! 

Aaron Cook is putting himself in the best possible position to win Gold in 2012!!!!
Very smart Aaron Cook!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 31, 2011)

All I can say is that if the USAT is telling other countries that this tournament should be used as a tune-up, than why are our athletes not there showing the way? I wish we had better control over things but maybe Steven age is starting to show and he needs the time to make sure he is 100% for the 2012 games.


----------



## Gorilla (Jan 31, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> All I can say is that if the USAT is telling other countries that this tournament should be used as a tune-up, than why are our athletes not there showing the way? *I wish we had better control over things but maybe Steven age is starting to show and he needs the time to make sure he is 100% for the 2012 games*.




If that is his strategy, I believe it to be a flawed strategy! Steven will be 34 Years Old in 2012.  An easier draw would be a big help.  His "NO FIGHT" strategy will cause him to have a tough draw in the Olympic Qualifying Event.  He will get a tough first round match!  He should be fighting as much as possible.  It is Aesop's fable the Tortoise and the Hare.  Steven gets out to a big lead and decides to sleep on the side of the(TKD) track with his Olympic/World Championship Medals dreaming of Gold in 2012.  While Aaron Cook keeps fighting and getting better when Steven finally wakes up the whole World will be so far ahead of him he will never be able to catch up!!!!  

Wake up Steven Lopez and fight at the US Open before the TKD World leaves you behind!!!!

Hubris is the classic reason that the "Mighty Fall".  It will be the down fall of the Lopez Clan.

The demise of "FAMILY POWER"!!!!!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jan 31, 2011)

This is why I love TKD competition even if I'm not a sport TKD fan. This type of rivalry is _electric_ and Cook is an excellent role model for hundreds of young athletes.


----------



## leadleg (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love to see Steven fight at the open,especially to see him beat down everyone in his division from other countries on our own soil. 
I can see him not wanting to fight any more than he has to though for the sake of not giving anything away and not getting injured. 
I am pretty sure it is hard not to step up but instead stay smart and keep emotions at bay.
 Why get involved with personal fights or whatever when he has always remained aloof not caring what anyone is doing but himself.
 He is not the champion he is by not knowing what and when.
 You may want and guess but he seems to know.
 Someone is going to take him down,it is inevitable,when that time comes I hope its an American and he takes him by more than three points.


----------



## andyjeffries (Feb 1, 2011)

leadleg said:


> I would love to see Steven fight at the open,especially to see him beat down everyone in his division from other countries on our own soil.



Nothing like national pride...

However, I think he's running scared from Aaron.  Aaron is the future and Steven is the past.  They both know it, so whether it's now or soon - Steven has to be thinking his days are ending...



leadleg said:


> I can see him not wanting to fight any more than he has to though for the sake of not giving anything away and not getting injured.



Surely it's better to compete fairly regularly?  You can practice things in the dojang against the same people you always train with, but don't you need to actually battle test them sometime so you can evaluate and improve?  

I understand his next big event is London 2012 (and I'm looking forward to seeing him compete there) but I'd have thought he'd have wanted to tune up his game rather than just go from the dojang to the Olympics.



leadleg said:


> I am pretty sure it is hard not to step up but instead stay smart and keep emotions at bay.



Really, you think he's actively resisting the urge to compete?  His actions seem to show that he's not wanting to compete in anything but the best world-level events (maybe some arrogance that he's above that, he's proved his place).



leadleg said:


> Why get involved with personal fights or whatever when he has always remained aloof not caring what anyone is doing but himself.



This isn't a personal fight/vendetta though - it's just a competition?  A chance to prove and improve oneself...



leadleg said:


> Someone is going to take him down,it is inevitable,when that time comes I hope its an American and he takes him by more than three points.



I hope it's by Aaron Cook (again) and I hope it's by a knockout (again) rather than just more than three points ;-)


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 1, 2011)

leadleg said:


> I would love to see Steven fight at the open,especially to see him beat down everyone in his division from other countries on our own soil.
> I can see him not wanting to fight any more than he has to though for the sake of not giving anything away and not getting injured.
> I am pretty sure it is hard not to step up but instead stay smart and keep emotions at bay.
> Why get involved with personal fights or whatever when he has always remained aloof not caring what anyone is doing but himself.
> ...



The Lopez "No Fight" strategy worked in the past because they did not have World Ranking points.  The draw at the Olympics was random.  Now they will be seeded using WTF World Ranking Points.  This system rewards those who fight and penalize those who don't (see previous post).  Steven will be seeded poorly because he has not and will not fight except for $ or the Olympics/Worlds.  BTW he is not fighting at the World Championships.

What worked in the past is a bad strategy today.  The Rabbit and the Hare Steven!!!!  The World is passing you by!!!!!

He is putting all his eggs in the Olympic basket.  If he does not medal or worse yet fail to qualify he will set back Olympic TKD in the USA.  If he is not going to do everything that he can to put himself in the best situation to win he should give up his spot and let TJ Curry have his chance!!!!!

Steven should be fighting to get the best seed possible.  Right now he is holding back hoping to hit a Home Run @ the Olympics.  A Flawed strategy!!!!

Steven earn your stipend fight!!!!  Its what we pay you for!!!!


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 4, 2011)

*18-32 Male Black Dan 1st / Poom 1st / Black Dan 9th 74.1 - 80.0 lbs (UNDER 80 KG)	 22*	 ADJETEY, DAVID KONEY	 PENDING	 USA	 Utah
BERGERON, MARC-ANDRÉ	 PENDING	 Canada	 Quebec
BROEGGER, JACOB	 PENDING	 Denmark	 n/a
CHAN, REYNALD	 PENDING	 French Polynesia	 Tahiti
CHERNOUBI, ISSAM	 PENDING	 Morocco	 Morocco
*COOK, AARON	 PENDING	 UK	*
DOUCARA, MAMEDY	 PENDING	 France	 n/a
ENNADIRI, AYYOUB	 PENDING	 Netherlands	 -
ENRIQUEZ, ALEJANDRO	 PENDING	 USA	 Michigan
FORD, LUKE G.	 CONFIRMED	 USA	 Florida
GILMORE, BENJAMIN WALTER	 CONFIRMED	 Canada	 Ontario
GUZMAN, EDGAR ARCADIO	 PENDING	 USA	 Arizona
HANSEN, MARK K	 PENDING	 Denmark	
HARTMANN, BENJAMIN LLOYD	 PENDING	 Australia	 Queensland
MCDONALD, LANCE GORDON	 PENDING	 USA	 Texas
*MICHAUD, SÉBASTIEN	 PENDING	 Canada	 Quebec*
MOLLET, TOMMY	 PENDING	 Netherlands	 N/A
NA, ANIL KUMAR SR.	 PENDING	 India	 HARYANA
NEWMAN, MAURICIO DIAZ JR.	 PENDING	 USA	 Texas
RICHARDS, RUEBYN	 PENDING	 UK	 GB
SAWADOGO, YNOUSSA	 PENDING	 France	 n/a
WARBURTON, MARK	 PENDING	 Canada	 Ontario


*Still No STEVEN LOPEZ!!!!!

Some big names in the division!!!!
*


*Wake up Steven you are on the side of the TKD track sleeping and everyone is passing you!!!!!!*


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well Zachary has I believe 38 in 18-32 under 68, so he will need to be at his very best to make it to the end.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 4, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> Well Zachary has I believe 38 in 18-32 under 68, so he will need to be at his very best to make it to the end.




Although the numbers are down!  The quality is high....Kym and Charlie's Division are tough also...It is going to be fun to watch!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well here is Zachary division for 18-32 he has 51 so far, even though the 14-17 only has 18 this si going to be a real test.

SPARRING 276 18-32 Male Black Dan 1st / Poom 1st / Black Dan 9th 63.1 - 68.0 lbs (UNDER 68 KG) 51 NA, VIKAS KUMAR III PENDING India HARYANA NASLUND, ALEX CHRISTOPHER PENDING USA Kentucky QIRJO, ATHANAS PENDING USA Texas RIVERA, JOSHUA J PENDING Puerto Rico N/A SAFSTROM, DANIEL PENDING Australia Victoria SAMOTSHOZO, WARDELL ERNEST PENDING USA Virginia SARR, JEAN-FRANÇOIS PENDING France n/a SHRESTHA, NIRANJAN PENDING Nepal Nepal SILVA, DIOGO ANDRÉ SILVESTRE DA PENDING Brazil RIO DE JENEIRO SMITH, TAVIS SAMUEL PENDING USA California SOHN, MINCHEOL PENDING USA Oklahoma STAMPER, MARTIN PENDING UK Greater Manchester *STOKER-RAMOS, ZACHARY NATHANIEL* PENDING USA Texas VALENZUELA, RODOLFO REYES JR. PENDING USA Florida VAN, HUNG PENDING USA Texas VASCUEZ RIVAS, BYRON RODRIGO PENDING El Salvador El Salvador VILLARROEL MACEDA, CHRISTIAN SR. PENDING Mexico PUEBLA WADE, ABUBACKRINE MBAYE CADEX PENDING Senegal WESTBROOK, STEPFON ARIES PENDING USA California WILLOUGHBY, DANA FRANCIS PENDING USA Florida YEUNG, TSZ WING


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess that Steven Lopez did not see the value in the US Open!!!

Aaron Cook and Sebastien Michaud are fighting.  They did!!!!!!

This speaks volumes about the Lopez Clans commitment to TKD in the USA.

Every thing they do is for selfish reasons!!!!

*The US Open is in Texas and Steven is not fighting!!!!!!WOW!!!!! Shameful!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

*He should retire!!!!!

*
USA Taekwondo's 2011 U.S. Open will be held at the Austin Convention Center in Austin, Texas, Feb. 17-21. This year&#8217;s event marks the 20th annual installment of the event and features a star-studded field of over 1,000 athletes, including numerous world and Olympic medalists.

There will be 55 nations represented, including 29 national teams from Azerbaijan, Brazil, Cameroon, Congo, Costa Rica, Croatia, Denmark, Ecuador, El Salvador, France, Georgia, Germany, Ghana, Great Britain, Guatemala, Honduras, Hong Kong, India, Israel, Ivory Coast, Martinique, Mexico, Morocco, Puerto Rico, Senegal, Serbia, Sweden, Tahiti and Uzbekistan. The U.S. contingent will represent 40 states.

&#8220;We are pleased to celebrate the 20th Anniversary edition of the U.S. Open in Austin, Texas,&#8221; said USAT CEO David Askinas. &#8220;Austin is not only the capital of Texas but will also be the capital of the taekwondo world from February 17-21, 2011. The City of Austin is a vibrant metropolis that is building its international reputation.  Exciting nightlife, restaurants and a beautiful convention center make Austin a great destination for our U.S. Open participants.  We will again have a world class field competing in the world&#8217;s premier open taekwondo competition.  This is the arena for up-and-coming fighters to test their skills against World and Olympic champions.  Our poomsae competition day will kick off the event and many world medalists will be on hand to showcase their talents.  The 20th year of the US Open should prove to be the best one yet.&#8221;


For the second straight year, the World Taekwondo Federation has given the U.S. Open a G-2 rating. Only two other international opens have a grade that high.

Competition begins at 9:00 a.m. each day and discount ticket packages may be purchased clicking HERE > >

The event will utilize the LaJust Electronic Body Protectors as the scoring system for all black belt sparring divisions.

In addition, competition matches will be available for viewing on tape delay at www.dartfish.tv/usat.

Some of the marquee names competing in this year&#8217;s U.S. Open include:

Nia Abdallah (USA) - Female Welterweight

2007 World Championship bronze medalist
2004 Olympic silver medalist
Yasmina Aziez (FRA) &#8211; Female Flyweight

2009 World Championship bronze medalist

*Aaron Cook (GBR) - Male Welterweight   

2008 Olympian
2008 Junior World Champion 
*
Gwladys Epangue (FRA) &#8211; Female Heavyweight

2009 World Championship gold medalist
Cheyenne Lewis (USA) &#8211; Female Flyweight

2010 World Junior Championship gold medalist

*Sebastien Michaud (CAN) - Male Welterweight

2009 World Championship bronze medalist
2007 World Championship bronze medalist
*
Maxime Potvin (CAN) - Male Lightweight

2009 World Championship bronze medalist

Karine Sergerie (CAN) &#8211; Female Lightweight

2008 Olympic silver medalist

Sarah Stevenson (GBR) &#8211; Female Lightweight

2008 Olympic bronze medalist


----------



## ATC (Feb 11, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Although the numbers are down! The quality is high....Kym and Charlie's Division are tough also...It is going to be fun to watch!!!!


Good luck to you guys. Sorry I can't be there but hopefully I will see you guy at Nationals or even qualifiers.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 11, 2011)

ATC said:


> Good luck to you guys. Sorry I can't be there but hopefully I will see you guy at Nationals or even qualifiers.


 
Hpefully so and of course you will be buying the first rounds right?


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 11, 2011)

ATC said:


> Good luck to you guys. Sorry I can't be there but hopefully I will see you guy at Nationals or even qualifiers.



Always good to see you!  San Diego?


----------



## ATC (Feb 11, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> Hpefully so and of course you will be buying the first rounds right?


 Yeap, it is on me.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 11, 2011)

Steven Lopez has not fought in the US Open since 1998!  Below is his US Open Record.

13 YEARS ago!!!! Way to support TKD in the USA!!!!  First Family of TKD!!!! Yeah Right!!!!!

Disgraceful!!!!!

1996 US Open Feather
Chi-Hung Hsu TPE 1st
Wayne DeRosa USA 2nd 
Steven Lopez USA 3rd 
Milton Iwama BRA 3rd 

1997 US Open Feather
Steven Lopez USA 1st 
Raphael Park USA 2nd 
Daren Lee USA 3rd 
Jesper Roesen DEN 3rd

1998 US Open Feather
Steven Lopez USA 1st 
Williams Cordova Santama MEX 2nd 
Kevin McCullough USA 3rd 
Guillermo Mosquera USA 3rd


----------



## ATC (Feb 11, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Always good to see you! San Diego?


Will be there.


----------



## hal-apino (Feb 11, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Steven Lopez has not fought in the US Open since 1998! Below is his US Open Record.
> 
> 13 YEARS ago!!!! Way to support TKD in the USA!!!! First Family of TKD!!!! Yeah Right!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Mark and Diana competed in the prior US Opens, I see they are not competing either nor is Charlotte Craig.


----------



## puunui (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> I guess that Steven Lopez did not see the value in the US Open!!!




Steven Lopez is the most accomplished Taekwondo competitor ever. Probably no one will be able to match what he did, at least not for a very long time, if ever. He really has nothing to prove. I am sure he knows about the point thing and apparently he is unconcerned about it affecting his draw. I don't think he really cares about brackets, seeding or draws. But I also think not being concerned about that sort of thing is part of the thing that makes him who he is.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well just got down with the rundown on entries. well over a 1,000's and Zachary has 73 in the 18-32 bracket 63-68 weight division and 32 in the 14-17, Going to be a couple of long days of competing. Caleb has 35 in the 14-17 under 45 weight class and Michael has 16 in the 12-13 heavy weight. I am so glad they have to really fight to even medal. I hate it when you go and only have a couple or no-one.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 13, 2011)

ATC said:


> Will be there.


Great


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 13, 2011)

puunui said:


> Steven Lopez is the most accomplished Taekwondo competitor ever. Probably no one will be able to match what he did, at least not for a very long time, if ever. He really has nothing to prove. I am sure he knows about the point thing and apparently he is unconcerned about it affecting his draw. I don't think he really cares about brackets, seeding or draws. But I also think not being concerned about that sort of thing is part of the thing that makes him who he is.



The Rabbit and the Hare!!!!

You always have something to prove!!!!

Jerry Rice played and trained his entire career like he had something to prove!!!!

Steven Lopez has accomplished allot and is a great fighter!  I submit resting on his laurels is a bad strategy!!!

The Lopez's have never supported TKD in the USA.  The Lopez's are for the Lopez's and that is it!!!!!


----------



## leadleg (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> The Rabbit and the Hare!!!!
> 
> You always have something to prove!!!!
> 
> ...


 I said it before but again I would like to see all our American athletes fighting for the US at the open. I see plenty of missing elite fighters.
 I still say that until you or your fighters have accomplished what Steven has you do not know whether his strategy is sound or not. So far he has been doing well with what he knows, at least better than what you think you know. 
If he is scared of losing again as some seem to think, then yes he should not fight till he has to.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2011)

I do not think he is scared by anymeans, what I believe is they do not support the USAT in such a manner that they should be doing. If you are the Elite the best we have to offer at the Olympics than you should be sitting the example for our future competitors. The last thing is David and the USAT has said that the elites of the world should use the US Open as a warm up to the games but yet our athletes are not there and USAT plays them alot of money and stipends, so it would seem they should be. I am sorry if some do not see this as a slap in the face to our younger athletes.:asian:


----------



## leadleg (Feb 13, 2011)

What is a lot of money,as far as stipends? There is more to the game than what you may want to think about.Do your fighters fight at every tournament available.What about a local tourney a few days before nationals,would you send your athlete's? If not are you slapping the face of your red belts? 
I see people angry at Steven but not Charlotte or others. I would say we should get behind Luke Ford at this time and mention how he could come out of the open looking really good if he defends the US well. 
I do not really have strong feelings towards steven but I have not had a reason to doubt his strategy or his ability up to this point. 
Now if you wanna bad mouth Jean he has raised some ire in me.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2011)

leadleg said:


> What is a lot of money,as far as stipends? There is more to the game than what you may want to think about.Do your fighters fight at every tournament available.What about a local tourney a few days before nationals,would you send your athlete's? If not are you slapping the face of your red belts?
> I see people angry at Steven but not Charlotte or others. I would say we should get behind Luke Ford at this time and mention how he could come out of the open looking really good if he defends the US well.
> I do not really have strong feelings towards steven but I have not had a reason to doubt his strategy or his ability up to this point.
> Now if you wanna bad mouth Jean he has raised some ire in me.


 

Leadleg you are right all of our elites should be at the US Open, I am not bashing Steven or Charlotte or any of them, what I am saying is our very own CEO of USAT is telling the world to bring there best but yet our's do not come. I see this as bad for the growth of TKD here in the states.

As far as my athlete no they would not do a local tournament a week before a major, I am taking my athletes to the Open and they are talking about seeing NIA and Aaron fight. I would love for them to be saying they want to see the other top athletes of the US fighting for there country.


----------



## leadleg (Feb 13, 2011)

Noone seems to care what David  Askinas says, I don't really blame them.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2011)

leadleg said:


> Noone seems to care what David Askinas says, I don't really blame them.


 
This is sooo true......


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 14, 2011)

Steven Lopez is a great fighter!

Steven Lopez is not scared!

He has an outdated strategy!

He does not support TKD in the USA!

From what I have heard his stipend in between 5k and 9k per month!


----------



## puunui (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't believe in attacking athletes. I believe instead that we should support them. There are enough people out there gunning for Steven Lopez from other countries, so I think the least that we can do is get his back. We often hear the about how athletes should be our primary concern.How does attacking steven lopez further that goal? Without Steven Lopez and the Lopez family, the US Team would be near the bottom of the medal count at every WTF International Event. We have fallen so far that they are the only ones who we can consistently count on for international medals. All champions have a screw loose. It's part of what makes them champions.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 14, 2011)

puunui said:


> I don't believe in attacking athletes. I believe instead that we should support them. There are enough people out there gunning for Steven Lopez from other countries, so I think the least that we can do is get his back. We often hear the about how athletes should be our primary concern.How does attacking steven lopez further that goal? Without Steven Lopez and the Lopez family, the US Team would be near the bottom of the medal count at every WTF International Event. We have fallen so far that they are the only ones who we can consistently count on for international medals. All champions have a screw loose. It's part of what makes them champions.



I like to call it challenging Mr. Lopez...

I think that he should fight at the US Open...

Nia won Silver Medal...Other fighters may have won @ the Olympics...

Other fighters who have medaled at Worlds M. Meloon, T Thackrey, Charlotte Craig, N Abdullah...D. Villa for Mexico (Silver) had to leave the country to get a fair shake...Not to mention all the pre-Lopez era winners!!!!

The USAT has put all there $ into the Lopez's


----------



## leadleg (Feb 14, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Steven Lopez is a great fighter!
> 
> Steven Lopez is not scared!
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, I am not sure of the stipend amount, who is getting it or how it is broken down, I'd like to hear something more concrete than what a gorilla heard.
 Steven fights for the USA in the Olympics, how can you even think that he does not support the USA? Who is supporting the USA TKD more?
 As I said before his strategies have worked well for him so far. Where have your strategies been proven?
 Why are you onto Steven and not the other elite fighters who are not attending the open?
 I also do not understand the statement about Mandy etc having to go out of the country for a fair shake? You mean like Peter Lopez?


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 15, 2011)

leadleg said:


> Hmmm, I am not sure of the stipend amount, who is getting it or how it is broken down, I'd like to hear something more concrete than what a gorilla heard.
> Steven fights for the USA in the Olympics, how can you even think that he does not support the USA? Who is supporting the USA TKD more?
> As I said before his strategies have worked well for him so far. Where have your strategies been proven?
> Why are you onto Steven and not the other elite fighters who are not attending the open?
> I also do not understand the statement about Mandy etc having to go out of the country for a fair shake? You mean like Peter Lopez?



Damian Villa had to leave the country.  He is fighting for Mexico.

I did not say anything about Mandy leaving the country!

The other Elite fighters have fought recently in (Jan)Colorado(World Team Trials).  Most of them have fights coming for Pan Am Qualification.  Most of the Elite fighters have fought at the US Open regularly.

And None of them have stated that they are the first family of TKD.


----------



## d1jinx (Feb 15, 2011)

I must admit, it is a bit concerning that the "best" aren't competing on our home land.

Thats like throughing a Frat party and the hosting Frat has minimal participation.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 15, 2011)

I have beaten this to death.

These are my final thoughts!

Steven Lopez is a great fighter!
He should fight in the US Open Regularly.
I feel his current strategy is flawed based on changes in the game!
I would love to see him fight Aaron Cook at the US Open in such an up close setting.  It would be something to see!
Fighting in the Olympic's for the USA is as much about himself as it is for the USA.
Fighting at the US Open would show his support for TKD. His chance to give back!

In the end all that I am asking him to do is fight in what would probably be his last US Open.  May be next year.  Who knows after his serious career ends he will start to fight at the US Open regularly.


----------



## Dad of lady Taz! (Feb 15, 2011)

To me, this problem can easily be solved at the administrative level.

1. If you are a national team member you MUST compete at the U.S. Open and (insert other tournaments here).

2. In case of injury and you are unable to compete, you must show up and volunteer at the U.S. open.

3. You miss 2 events because of injury, your spot goes to the person who came in second at the team trials. 

This (or something like it) will keep the athletes visible and showing up to keep their team spot.


----------



## puunui (Feb 15, 2011)

OTC Coach Han Won LEE used to require all OTC resident athletes to compete at US Open. He also used to require all OTC resident athletes to compete at Nationals, in both sparring and poomsae.


----------



## puunui (Feb 15, 2011)

d1jinx said:


> Thats like throughing a Frat party and the hosting Frat has minimal participation.



The majority of competitors at US Open are coming from the US, so I don't know if your frat analogy applies. I understand that many athletes are taking time off because there really is no more competition for national team spots until 2013. If you didn't medal at the recent events, then you are pretty much shut out for national team trial track events until then. Many players are down about this, especially those who lost because of faulty lajust equipment. There is a bitter taste in many competitor's mouths about this.


----------



## puunui (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm told that Mexico brought their A B and C Teams from their Olympic Training Center and that they are dominating the competition.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 20, 2011)

my daughter made it to the quarter finals Sr Fin. Fought the Mexican B team member won 7-2.  Quarter final match was against the Mexican A team member(fought at worlds 2009).  She lost 12/7. This was her 2nd US Open fighting as a Sr and her 2nd quarter final finish.  It was  a great experience for her and she increased her world ranking points should move into the top 50 again! Not bad for a 16 year old!

Lots of Mexicans fighting.  Mexico really supports it team! My daughter gained allot of experience fighting them.  She learned quite bit this trip.  It was a great experience!


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 11, 2012)

Revived this old thread...based on the Olympics...I called for Lopez to fight and gain world ranking points...never saw what would happen to cook..interesting read!!!!!


----------

